# Kookie - Kidded FINALLY! Pics!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW! Time went by so fast! 

My first ever goat, Kookie, is due (at the earliest) July 3rd! This is her second kidding. I am thinking she will have a single. Maybe twins? She isn't big...if she wouldn't have her udder coming in I would've thought she wasn't bred at all.

I'm curious as to what she'll have. Last time she had a single doe so... :shrug: I don't really care what she has, as long as they're healthy. Plus, I don't plan on retaining any. But :boy: :girl: would be nice...

I'll have to get some belly and udder pics tomorrow. 

After my last kiddings I am so nervous!! :worried:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie's - Day 120!*

baby count down ... :hug: ........we would love... to see pic's of her progress.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Day 123!*

I got some pictures, so all I need to do is resize them and I'll post them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Day 123!*

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Day 123! *pics added!**

Pics of Kookie! :leap: I had a better belly pic but it won't shrink down too much.

How many do you guys think??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Day 123!*

She could have 2 in there! Pygmies are so wide and deep to begin with it's hard to tell how many they'll hide.

I used to measure my beloved late Dolly's belly...her biggest girth was at 53 inches and she gave me triplets with that measurement twice...when she twinned she was 3 inches smaller :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Day 124!*

I'll say! You should have seen my girls this spring that had triplets! They were huge!
Kookie's kidded once before with a single doe. 
Twins'd be nice but as long as she kids easy and the baby(s) are OK, that's all that matters! 

Any name suggestions?

21 days... :hair: :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Day 124!*

Kookie....is coming along nicely......thanks for sharing.....I'd say twins.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Day 136! PICS ADDED!!*

Thanks Toth! :greengrin:

Any other guesses?

Poor girl was SO hot today! It was 90 today, and that was in the shade! :shocked: No babies past May next year! I really hope she kids on a cool day. Bad idea having July babies! :doh:

9 days... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Day 135! PICS ADDED!!*

yeah i'm thinkin' twins too :girl: :girl:

liz..that's a pretty neat idea....measuring girth to predict kids..but each doe would be different


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Day 135! PICS ADDED!!*

Oh, getting exciting! Wishing her a cool day for sure. I'll say :girl: :girl: :boy: .


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie -- soon? Pics added*

She's getting closer!  Her udder has really filled, even more than last year. Her ligs are pretty soft as well. And she's been quiet lately...which is so not Kookie.

But no nesting and no discharge, yet.

It would be nice if she had 2 so I could sell them to the same home.

Hopefully I'll be able to get some new pictures, before she kids. :hair: :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie -- soon? Pics added*

Ohhh Babies getting close!!! 

I definately say twins :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie -- soon? Pics added*

I say twins as well, wow has time just flown by! I don't think she'll go beyond 148 for you.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie -- soon? Pics added*

She was restless yesterday and today. She had a mild discharge yesterday and is starting to get swollen. :leap: She ate her grain but didn't drink much water or eat much hay. And ligs have been really really soft!

:hair:

Hopefully she kids BEFORE my pre-fair judging Thursday. I'm hoping.... :GAAH:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Kookie -- soon? Pics added*

sounds like she'll go any time now..any more pics?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie -- soon? Pics added*

Here are some new pictures. 

[attachment=2:2v7b39du]kookie 6 09.jpg[/attachment:2v7b39du]

[attachment=1:2v7b39du]kookie 7-3.jpg[/attachment:2v7b39du]

[attachment=0:2v7b39du]7-3-09kookie.jpg[/attachment:2v7b39du]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

By the looks of that pretty pink teat sticking out.....she won't be long. I noticed with my pygmy Dolly, when she was ready her teats would go pink and would strut forward...Kookie's is doing that now, and that teat is filled, I think it'll be later tonight or tomorrow.

She looks alot like a doeling my Tilly had 2 1/2 years ago! Right down to the belt.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

Not much longer now! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

How is Kookie doing today? Any sign of babies soon? She's killing me here...I said she'd go on 148....today is 148!!! Come on Kookie...I wanna see those pretty babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

any babies yet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

Hey...has Kookie had a second breed date?

How is she? :?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

third time I've typed this. :angry: Dumb computer keeps being slow and messing it up!

Anyway, she had till the 23rd but I put her in with the buck as she was going into standing heat.

Sorry I've took so long. I've had to load and unload over 200 bales of hay and straw. But the good thing is I get 2 new goat pens out of it! 

Here's some Kookie pics from yesterday.

Udder pic coming when I'm not suffering computer problems. :roll:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

OK, comuter now cooperating. Good computer! :leap:

And her udder pic:

(sorry it's lopsided she had a single last year. After she kids I want to milk her.)


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

Update!: She's starting to swell and has a discharge. Hardly any ligs. Soon perhaps?! :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

The 23rd? Would that be 145 then, because if she's due now she'd be on 153, right?

Her udder does look as though it will get bigger, but if nothing happens in the next few days I'd say she settled on the second breeding.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

The last due date possible is at 155 on the 23rd. She should be kidding between the 3rd and 23rd. But she should go soon because when she went in with the buck, she was going into heat. Ileft her in there a bit longer so she'd be bred for sure.

Sorry I confused you, Liz.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

LOL...She's gonna kill me with the suspense! Hope she has a little belted agouti just like her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

oh I hate spread out due dates.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

Give her a good poke from me! I want to see those kiddos! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

Still nothing! :hair: I wanna know what she's hiding!!!

I hate spread out due dates, but since he was an un-proven buck and we were having problems getting our girls bred around that time we left her in there.

Her udder has gotten super tight. I will be keeping a close watch on her this week (and until she kids).

Wish me luck...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

good luck.. :hug: ray: ..if her udder.. is getting really tight.. and has a shine at the bottom ...it shouldn't be to much longer.....I know your aggravation..... :hug:

Is she looking posty?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

She does have a shie and I am pretty sue she's posty but she is really loving to prove me wrong. I have been checking on her constantly. :hair:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

Quit checking, act like you're not waiting...lol


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

That's what I'm doing now. Lol!  Maybe it'll work...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding Soon?! pics from 7-3 added*

Still...nothing! :hair: If she doesn't kid by Thursday, I am getting the Vet out! I don't know what her problem is! :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Wow....I can't believe she hasn't kidded yet....her udder is definately showing that she should be feeding kids by now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

hmm... :scratch: still no babies?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Nope. You should SEE her udder now. Wayy swollen in the back. And she has a discharge going. :shrug:

SOON?! I hope so...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Surely she is close then. Especially if her udder has grown even more and she has discharge.
Prayers for a safe and healthy delivery :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Well, keep us posted. I can't wait to see what comes out of her, she is SO pretty!

Ditto on the preyers. I am sure all will be fine though. The first time can be just as confusing for them as :hair: for us. LOL

I did want to add, only as a reminder in case, be sure once this is all done to worm her. It may be me but her tail looked a little pale. Which means nothing, but at times can be a reminder to check eyes. If she is due any day I would wait, just don't forget to check and get that done just in case. :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Yep! I'll keep y'all posted.  Maybe tomorrow's the day? ray: Thanks for the prayers. I'm getting worried... :worried:

Thanks JD! I think I wormed her before she was bred...but I go by eyelids.  I'll check. Thanks for the reminder. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

ray: prayers... for her and you to....for a easy and healthy delivery soon...and for your sanity.... ray: :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Any babies yet? Are there any chances that it could be a false pregnancy? I had a doe this spring that had a small discharge and was getting bigger and I finally took her to the vet and he confirmed her false preg. I hope she doesn't.....Please keep us posted! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Nothing! Those kids want out! I saw a hoof kick Kookie's side yesterday.

Should she have a trip to the Vet? Or have the Vet come out if she doesn't kid by Thursday?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

If there is stil movement from the kids, then they are fine. She would be on 157 today right? If she hit 155 on the 23rd, and there are no kids by Monday, I would have her checked by a vet no later than Tuesday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

I have to agree with Liz....if there are no kids by Monday...have a vet come out on Tues.. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Let's hope it all goes well then...1 day.. :worried: .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

:hug: She's knowing just how much you want these babies, so she's holding them hostage. All will be fine, the vet would be a reassuring gesture on your part.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

SO how are we going? Are things going well? Anything dropped yet? :scratch:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

I'm sorry she has not kidded yet, Tara...... :hug: ...and I hope that all goes well.... :worried: Could their be a possibility that she's tried to kidd, and the kids are not positioned right? :shrug: Please keep us updated! 

btw, she is a pretty doe!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Thanks for the compliments!

She hasn't even lost her plug! :scratch: I'm down with a horrible sunburn  but I'll make sure the Vet comes out and looks at her.

I know it wasn't possible she was bred at a later date as our bucks are in a seperate barn and the only time she's out is when I'm with her. :shrug:

That's all for now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Tara, how is Kookie doing? Any sign at all that she's ready?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Was going to call the Vet this morning but it looks like Kookie's getting down to business!! :wahoo:  I hope so... ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

O BOY.....Please update as soon as you can.......wow is she late in the due date :shocked: WOW...160 is today.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

:wave: Update?


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

How's Kookie doing??


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

I feel for you I went through this last week! But they are well worth the wait, just wish we did not have to wait so long sometimes..

Donna B


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Keep us posted on the babies. :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Congrats!!! :leap: Please keep us posted.... :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

How is she? :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Sorry not to have updated y'all sooner but at 10:53 I had to high tail my butt to the barn! On her own, Kookie dropped 2 nice healthy doelings last night! Both are grey (one's darker) and they both have wattles! :greengrin: But the best part was the one with the BELLYBAND!!

Sorry everyone! I am TOTALLY happy!!!!

I'll post pics as soon as I have them uploaded! I am SO happy!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Woo Hoo!!!! Congrats!!!

Can't wait for the pictures!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Told yashe'd have one JUST like her....congrats on the :girl: :girl:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kookie - Kidding EVER?!*

Piccies! 

First the twins (the belted one, Lyric, on the left. Melody on the right)
[attachment=2:2o8foky7]lyric n melody.jpg[/attachment:2o8foky7]

Then is Lyric.

[attachment=1:2o8foky7]lyric.jpg[/attachment:2o8foky7]

And Melody!

[attachment=0:2o8foky7]Mel.jpg[/attachment:2o8foky7]

They are so sweet!! I love them! And they're loud like mom and dad! Already! :sigh: And Lyric fell asleep in my lap at about midnight last night!  
And BTW - If no one minds I'll probably give weekly updates till they go to their new home or homes.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

I am green with envy of your doe year...

They are too cute! :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

AWWWWWW they look just like my first kiddos.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Kookie certainly cooked those cuties long enough. ADORABLE, Congrats again :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: They are o-so-o cute!!! :greengrin: ......it was well worth the wait!!! :wahoo:



helmstead said:


> I am green with envy of your doe year...
> 
> They are too cute! :stars:


I had a all buck year too....I hope I have a :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: next year!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Cute little girls. I had a lyric and a melody. They always seem to know when youre getting totally flustered with them dont they? Quick have them when she goes inside to pee!
beth


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Wow, what beautiful coloring. That first pic is both precious and striking! :thumbup: on the weekly updates-love seeing them grow.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! Thanks everyone! I just love them! It's going to be hard to sell these 2. :sigh: But I might as well spoil them while I can!  

I still can't believe I've had 7 does and 1 buck! :shocked: I'm never lucky! Wishing everyone an all DOE year next year!

It's kind of bittersweet because these kids are the grandkids of Crystal, the doe that had triplet does earlier this year. At least her line continues.

Thanks again everyone! :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

They are totally adorable, Congrats!!!! I love their names, Great Job Kookie!!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful -- and twin girls to boot! congrats to their daddy too - he did good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice....congrats... :wink: :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!!

These are "Herbie"'s first kids! :greengrin: 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Tara, they are just gorgeous!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :leap: :stars: :girl: :girl: 

Herbie did a fine job for you, better give him an extra treat too! 

Did you by chance get their weights? Just curious, and please do keep us updated.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope...didn't weigh them. But these are THE smallest kids I've ever had born here! And they aren't too small.

Thanks! And I will be sure to keep everyone updated!  With pics of course!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh - how cute!!!! Congrats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Allison!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

:leap: :stars: :clap: :wahoo: I AM SO HAPPY! I was wondering what would come from all this. CONGRATS. I just love them, and they are too cute!  :hug: :thumbup:


----------

